# can my parents take away my phone if i pay for it all with my money?



## Travis1994 (Aug 15, 2011)

.


----------



## alissaxvanity (Dec 26, 2011)

No, she can't. It's your phone. And she is an abusive invalidating woman that needs to seriously get over herself.


----------



## AnxiousA (Oct 31, 2011)

No, techincally she cannot take your property off you, however if you end up telling her that, she could well tell you that she technically doesn't have to provide you with anything, and could kick you out of the house...


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

Basically, she can do whatever she wants under her roof, my mom would do the same things when I was like 18, I payed for the stuff I used, but she'd take it away, you either let her take it, or you get kicked out, is what happened for me anyways.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Blawnka said:


> Basically, she can do whatever she wants under her roof, my mom would do the same things when I was like 18, I payed for the stuff I used, but she'd take it away, you either let her take it, or you get kicked out, is what happened for me anyways.


If your things were in your name, or were your property, your mother didn't have a legal right to take them away. The same goes for the OP, if you pay the bill, and it is in your name, you can refuse to give her the phone. Keep in mind though, she has the right to kick you out if she wants.

edit*



AnxiousA said:


> No, techincally she cannot take your property off you, however if you end up telling her that, she could well tell you that she technically doesn't have to provide you with anything, and could kick you out of the house...


^^^^^^^^^^^^^This


----------



## Jamipat (Dec 2, 2011)

Since you pay the bills for your phone, she can't take it even if you live under her roof.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Ah yes, teenagers. The joys. Tbh she can do whatever she wants and there isn't a great deal you can do about it whilst you live under her roof.


----------



## UgShy (Mar 6, 2012)

If the bill is under her or your fathers name, then you're screwed. If the bill is under your name, she can't take it.


----------



## Travis1994 (Aug 15, 2011)

.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

As long as you live under their roof there is not much you can do. You're going have to ride it out until you're in the position to get the fudge out.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Ah yes, teenagers. The joys. Tbh she can do whatever she wants and there isn't a great deal you can do about it whilst you live under her roof.


Oh ya... oops, I learned this the hard way xD


----------



## Yogurt (Nov 1, 2010)

Nope she can't take it away unless you let her... and DON'T let her. When my parents had paid for my computer and internet they threatened to take it away so many times and sometimes they actually did. Now that I've bought my own desktop and laptop and am paying my own internet bill, they can't take it from me. It'd be considered theft even if they are my parents.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Legally, no. Morally, yes.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Yogurt said:


> Nope she can't take it away unless you let her... and DON'T let her. When my parents had paid for my computer and internet they threatened to take it away so many times and sometimes they actually did. Now that I've bought my own desktop and laptop and am paying my own internet bill, they can't take it from me. It'd be considered theft even if they are my parents.


You could charge them with theft, they'd probably give it back...but then you'd have another monthly bill to pay, called "rent"...at your new apartment.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yeah, the cellular telephone is in your name, so they maybe can confiscate it if you were out-of-control....like Britney Spears. Otherwise, they can't.

However,

"you ain't gettin' no dinner" is a valid outcome, too. I hope there aren't any members here eating Mighty Dog or Fancy Feast...from the CAN! :flush

Although Fancy Feast apparently has real salmon....:con


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Brings back memory's of how much a pain in the *** the years 18 until I moved out was. Living on my own is so nice. I am my own boss.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Travis1994 said:


> I can't move out of the house yet because I'm still in highschool


You can move out if you really want to, but you would have to have money to support yourself. Are you graduating this year? If so, hold out just a bit longer, until you graduate, and then get a job and/or go off to college, move out, and never look back.


----------



## alwaysmistaken (Aug 25, 2011)

Ah yeah I remember this like it was yesterday... My mum always took my mobile from me when I was young and crazy lol. Lesson learnt - if I ever have misbehaving teens, take away something they really love and they'll soon behave.


----------



## BarryLyndon (Jun 29, 2010)

My inner Judge Judy says no


----------



## Yogurt (Nov 1, 2010)

the cheat said:


> You could charge them with theft, they'd probably give it back...but then you'd have another monthly bill to pay, called "rent"...at your new apartment.


Lmao true but I don't care because I plan on moving out soon anyway.


----------



## esmeefallen (May 31, 2012)

God this reminded me of my parents (my mom and stepdad) last year. I was 18 and I was dignosed with Depression. No they don't care. I just graduated. I paid most of the bills each month my share, I paid for my phone and crap, but still I have a freaking crefew at 10pm to be in bed sleeping. Mom take everything away when I ether told her I don't want to break up with my now Fiance and stuff like that. My step dad beats the living hell out of me saying I have no rights even if I pay my half the rent and crap like that. I almost committed suicide 4 times before I got help. I could have reported them to the police. So I decided to give my parents a little scared. So I wrote a note called my dad and left for days. They didnt know where I was or at. Except when I call to tell them Im moving out, moving in with my dad for the moment. My dad talked to me about stuff saying that I'm of age when I can make my own choices and keep the stuff I paid with my money. (H*ll my parents hold my money). My dad says i can stay with him. A few days later, my step dad told me to leave me to riot. But my mom finally found out where I was came and begged me to come back. Saying she was sorry, and she going give me some space. Dad told me that my mom was scared of me running off the minute I reach 18 for an once of freedom. I told my mom that I don't want to hear anything about (oh you're going out? sorry, it's late and I don't want my daughter to get pregnant. it was 3pm at the time) I wasn't allow to leave the house unless I went to the store, school etc. Well my mom promised to give me space and such and letting me do anything I want. Aslong I'll be home at 11pm. She says taking it slow. Well now I'm moving to CA across the country now.


Now that little story is out of the way lol, Legally, if you paid for your phone and it's in your name and such you're parents can't take it away. If they do it's considered theft.


----------



## esmeefallen (May 31, 2012)

esmeefallen said:


> God this reminded me of my parents (my mom and stepdad) last year. I was 18 and I was dignosed with Depression. No they don't care. I just graduated. I paid most of the bills each month my share, I paid for my phone and crap, but still I have a freaking crefew at 10pm to be in bed sleeping. Mom take everything away when I ether told her I don't want to break up with my now Fiance and stuff like that. My step dad beats the living hell out of me saying I have no rights even if I pay my half the rent and crap like that. I almost committed suicide 4 times before I got help. I could have reported them to the police. So I decided to give my parents a little scared. So I wrote a note called my dad and left for days. They didnt know where I was or at. Except when I call to tell them Im moving out, moving in with my dad for the moment. My dad talked to me about stuff saying that I'm of age when I can make my own choices and keep the stuff I paid with my money. (H*ll my parents hold my money). My dad says i can stay with him. A few days later, my step dad told me to leave me to riot. But my mom finally found out where I was came and begged me to come back. Saying she was sorry, and she going give me some space. Dad told me that my mom was scared of me running off the minute I reach 18 for an once of freedom. I told my mom that I don't want to hear anything about (oh you're going out? sorry, it's late and I don't want my daughter to get pregnant. it was 3pm at the time) I wasn't allow to leave the house unless I went to the store, school etc. Well my mom promised to give me space and such and letting me do anything I want. Aslong I'll be home at 11pm. She says taking it slow. Well now I'm moving to CA across the country now.
> 
> Now that little story is out of the way lol, Legally, if you paid for your phone and it's in your name and such you're parents can't take it away. If they do it's considered theft.


oh lol when I mean my step dad beat the hell out of me and stuff, I took care of that its the only thing I called the police on. He got a few days in jail. Still mad at me lol


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

If you bought your cell phone with your own money and pay the bill with your own money, then no I don't think legally she can take away your phone.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

If my kid, even at 18, refused to accept the punishment I deemed necessary then I would find another punishment. I pay for the water, electricity, food, and everything else they use while living under my roof and that can be taken away. If you are an adult then act like one. If you think you are all special for being able to afford a phone then you can be all special to afford to live on your own and pay for everything yourself.


----------



## Mystic6596 (Nov 13, 2012)

*What if im 16?*

Im 16 years old i bought my phone and pay the bills. Can he still take my phone away because its my money im spending? N if he does do I call it in as stolen? The reason he took it is cause i was texting my mom?


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Since you are 18 and paid for it with your own money, no. You can claim that as theft if you wanted to.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

No. You're an adult and you pay the bill, they have no right to.


----------

